# TV1 RF modulator picture quality poor



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

The picture quality from TV1 RF modulator output is poor compared to TV2. The picture appears too high in contrast and brightness with areas that become solid washed out colors instead of graduated shades of color, almost posterized. TV2 modulated output is fine. I've tried using different output channels, both cable and air type, rebooting, unplugging, and the supplied attenuator, all with no change (except worsening of signal in general on TV2 with the attenuator). It seems as if the modulator circuit for just TV1 is at fault. It did work ok several days ago. 

Any ideas? Any ways to adjust the modulator for TV1?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It seems the modulators can have their own set of problems. When my 622 was installed I could not get any audio on the TV2 output. TV1 output works fine on the same cables and same TV and the PQ is fine so there was no doubt about it being a problem with the TV2 modulator. The installer got Dish tech support to agree to send me another box.

If your PQ was fine for TV1 modulated output and is bad now, but good using the same cable and same TV for TV2 output, it sounds like the modulator has a problem. Being a PQ issue rather than a simple lack of picture may make it more diffucult to get Dish to replace the box.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> If your PQ was fine for TV1 modulated output and is bad now, but good using the same cable and same TV for TV2 output, it sounds like the modulator has a problem. Being a PQ issue rather than a simple lack of picture may make it more diffucult to get Dish to replace the box.


The picture is so poor that it is not viewable. Dish may HAVE to replace this box, but I may wait for other issues to arise before I call them....

Is there a warranty period I should be aware of?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

1 year.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

DAG said:


> The picture is so poor that it is not viewable. Dish may HAVE to replace this box, but I may wait for other issues to arise before I call them....
> 
> Is there a warranty period I should be aware of?


I found your description of the problem funny, as it sounded like a problem my local ABC had a couple years ago. I recall that whenever a white area was on screen, like say a window in the background of a shot with sunlight coming in, the "light" area would wash out things around it. Then I happened to flip by once when Willy Wonka was being broadcast, and it was so bad, there were times you could see nothing on the screen except white. There is a scene later in the movie with oompahs in white jumpsuits with orange piping and faces, in an all while room. that scene was unbelieveable. Literally you could not see the oompahs apart from the white of the room, and all you could see where some areas of orange which were difficult to figure out what they were suppose to be. very freaky


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

This error still occurs, but sometimes resolves. It always re-occurs after a re-boot. Lately that is occurring more often


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

wow that looks nice....


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

DAG said:


> This error still occurs, but sometimes resolves. It always re-occurs after a re-boot. Lately that is occurring more often


What happen to his face???


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> What happen to his face???


Nice, huh? Looks like something created in Photoshop. This is seen on many highlighted areas in the picture and squirms around as the picture moves. The picture also jumps a little on the screen. I'm kind of lost for words as to how to describe it to the DISH tech when I call and am hoping someone here may know technically what this distortion is called. Some kind of gain issue?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No black level?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I had the same problem with my TV1 modulator. At first there was a problem with audio on TV2 modulator and TV1 was ok. I talked to Tech support and they had me do a pull the plug reboot. That fixed the TV2 audio problem. then I discovered the TV1 modulator problem. I tried a couple things and then did another pull the plug reboot and the problem seems to be gone. Both modulators are now clean. I would try the PTP reboot and see if that helps. You can't think about picture processing in the analog format anymore. This stuff is heavily digital so resetting the micrprocessors can make big differences. Mine also seemed to get better after being powered up a couple days. Initially I had problems with the modulators and also with blank HD OTA recordings. After a few PTP reboots and a couple days of run time everything is working fine. 

..Doyle


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

DAG said:


> This error still occurs, but sometimes resolves. It always re-occurs after a re-boot. Lately that is occurring more often


Reminded me of that movie about aliens that were disguised to look like humans unless you had special glasses to seem what they really looked like. It had Roddy Roddy Piper in it, not a good movie, oh, I think it was called They Live. Haven't seen that movie in who knows how many years but when I saw those thumbnails it made me think of what the aliens looked like through the glasses.

My RF out definetly does not look like that.


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

I was having the same problem and finally came up with a qiuck fix that worked for me. I went into the HD settings (wich I had set to 1080i) reset it to 480p then set it back to 1080i again. The RF on TV1 has been working like a charm since then. I figure if it screws up again I don't have to keep doing reboots and every other thing now that I know the fix.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

crazypat said:


> I was having the same problem and finally came up with a qiuck fix that worked for me. I went into the HD settings (wich I had set to 1080i) reset it to 480p then set it back to 1080i again. The RF on TV1 has been working like a charm since then. I figure if it screws up again I don't have to keep doing reboots and every other thing now that I know the fix.


Great hint! Thanks. Right now things are ok, but when it fouls up again I'll try your suggestion. I'm using 1080i as well on TV1, plain old 21" SD TV as TV2.


----------

